# Nikon FF mirrorless leak - new 8/8



## ahsanford (Aug 9, 2018)

The latest latest:

https://nikonrumors.com/2018/08/08/...-a-mockup-or-a-real-picture.aspx/#more-124443

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 9, 2018)

At least one of these is a fake from my eyes. Look at the new Nikon in the Fujifilm shot: two buttons to the left of the mount.

Now look at the other shots of the new Nikon = no mount buttons other than the mount release. 

And putting a 44x33 sensor in the Nikon. You know.... _that. _

_- A_


----------



## fullstop (Aug 9, 2018)

hehe! Maybe 2 Nikon MILCs as rumored? Lower end model without the 2 buttons, higher model with? Somehow they need to "marketing differentiate" for a price differential ... no? 

Camera body would be a very compact for a 44x33mm sensor, without shadowing corners of sensor (as opposed to Sony E-mount FF cameras). 
But for 36x24 sensor this camera body is "bigger than necessary".
To me unfortunately "neither fish nor meat" ... as we say in german.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> At least one of these is a fake from my eyes.


They're both fake, at least insofar as the first two have the sensor cloned from the Sony and the third has the sensor cloned from the Fuji.


----------

